# The latest spam attacks...



## sleepy hollow (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm surprised how polite these spammers are - they're always posting in the "Introduce Yourself" section. 

Anyone here able to read these posts? I'm wondering what they're trying to sell...


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jul 31, 2015)

Pretty sure they're selling some 청주오피｡삼국몽상｢밤의전쟁｣ ...* :tonguewink:*


----------



## d.healey (Jul 31, 2015)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Pretty sure they're selling some 청주오피｡삼국몽상｢밤의전쟁｣ ...* :tonguewink:*


Maybe they're buying


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jul 31, 2015)

Hm, I thought it was about 밤의청몽 and maybe some 상전쟁｣피｡삼국. I was sooo wrong!


----------



## Allegro (Jul 31, 2015)

No matter how unique 청주오피 is, some people will never understand where to post. This clearly should've been under Classified - For Sale. 
We can hand it over to optimus prime before NSA figures it out.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 31, 2015)

It seems to be a bot. We are cleaning up regularly but it gets faster. I think we need to introduce a sandbox that slows down new postings after the second within short time. André, any idea?


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jul 31, 2015)

Hannes_F said:


> I think we need to introduce a sandbox that slows down new postings after the second within short time.


Hm, I've seen that on other forums (including a restriction of the use of the search engine) and I did not like that at all. Of course it depends on how long that "forced break" really is.
Maybe it's possible to implement some kind of restriction for new accounts only. Members who participate here for more than 7 or so days, can post as much and as quick as they want.


----------



## d.healey (Jul 31, 2015)

How about a captcha system for new members


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jul 31, 2015)

Here we go again... newest "member" is called "gfdhgfhg433"....


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jul 31, 2015)

d.healey said:


> How about a captcha system for new members


For every single post you mean?

Don't know about the new forum, but I think in the old forum you had to answer some audio- or VI-related question, if I recall correctly.


----------



## tack (Jul 31, 2015)

Captchas on posts until you've successfully posted 20 times, or something?


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jul 31, 2015)

Yeah, something like that maybe. I wouldn't mind a captcha for the first 10 or so posts when I was new on a forum.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 31, 2015)

sleepy hollow said:


> Hm, I've seen that on other forums (including a restriction of the use of the search engine) and I did not like that at all. Of course it depends on how long that "forced break" really is.



I was thinking along the lines of
not more than 1 post per minute
not more than 2 posts per 4 minutes
not more than 3 posts per 8 minutes
not more than 4 posts per 12 minutes
and perhaps only for new users.

One problem is that currently it is too easy to become a senior user though, it happens in no time.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jul 31, 2015)

Hannes_F said:


> not more than 1 post per minute
> not more than 2 posts per 4 minutes
> not more than 3 posts per 8 minutes
> not more than 4 posts per 12 minutes


An exponential function then... that might work.

I just checked how signing in on the new forum works. There's a captcha - a jigsaw puzzle - and maybe it could be implemented/activated in the post editor for new members. Can't say if that can be done easily, though.


----------



## IFM (Jul 31, 2015)

Boy they are at it tonight.


----------



## Vin (Aug 1, 2015)

d.healey said:


> How about a captcha system for new members



I second that.


----------



## Priscilla Hernandez (Aug 1, 2015)

I had just introduced myself when it happened XD, and when I was back to check if someone had said hello I had to surf to the third or four page to find it. I think that even with the forced break a spam bot would keep on doing it. But new members already register with a captcha/assembling image puzzle right?


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 1, 2015)

tack said:


> Captchas on posts until you've successfully posted 20 times, or something?



Maybe not as much as 20, but that is the right idea.


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi all, thanks for your patience and contributions (Hannes has been happy triggering on these spammers posts, thanks!). I've revisited the registration process yesterday and from now on all registrations will have to be manually approved. Also a captcha Q&A will screen spammers even more. I'll look into the sand box idea next week. 

Regards,

Andre


----------

